# Screen shots from some of the scariest moments in television/movies.



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I saw this and thought of you...
http://www.cbargain.com/34357596


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin - nice images. IMO, the most frightening follow:

The spiderwalk, Vampire Danny at the window, Nosferatu, It looking through the grate, and perhaps the scariest of the images: the kinky lovers from "The Shining".

Oh, and of course the world-famous nightmare image of waking up with The Burger King next to your bed!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> ...perhaps the scariest of the images: the kinky lovers from "The Shining".
> 
> Oh, and of course the world-famous nightmare image of waking up with The Burger King next to your bed!


NO DOUBT! That scene from "The Shining" creeped me out big time. And I hate that Burger King dude. "Wake up with the King." That would be a real nightmare!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Let's continue this discussion and expound on it. What are some of your scariest scenes in movies? I'm talking about just a very short shot, not an entire scene (sort of like the still images Kevin posted).

I've already mentioned Nosferatu rising from his coffin, Salem's Lot's Danny floating up to his brother's window (and his friend's), the kinky lovers of "The Shining", the spiderwalk from "The Exorcist", and "It" at the water grate, but what are some more?

There is the hillbilly in "Deliverance" having his way with Ned Beatty (I didn't say it had to be a horror movie, even though that is _kind_ of a horror movie, isn't it?), when those Blair Witch kids hear those noises in the night, Gary Oldman's shadow moving with a mind of its own in "Bram Stoker's Dracula", the zombie girl desirous of a late night snack in "Night of the Living Dead", and the snack is her mum! The old lady under the first communion veil in "The Others', the Tall Man's appearance at the window as he grabs the BOYYYYYYYYYY! in "Phantasm", Gage's scalpel at Fred Gwynne's foot in "Pet Sematary, and the appearance of the ghost to the doctor (and the appearance of the stricken sister, by the way).

There are more, but I'll save some for the rest of you. Chime in!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Gage's scalpel at Fred Gwynne's foot in "Pet Sematary


I was actually just thinking of that scene myself. I was telling a co-worker who's yet to see the movie all about that scene and how absolutely horrifying it is.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

The scalpel in the foot was a bit better than the one he gets across the mouth!  That scene could only have been worse if the kid used a sheet of paper instead...

also, the scene with the deformed sister...  drooling and laughing. [shudder] Sometimes dead _is_ better!


----------

